# Good example of why PAH adoption scheme doesnt work....



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

You pay a donation to adopt these buns, they do not vacc or neuter them like rescues so what are you paying for? Majority of these adoptions are buns being returned to the store, so they cause the problem. This is why rescues are so important, they spay/neuter, vacc and are supportive, they know what they are doing.

I thought this was a brilliant example and a good reason to homecheck too. Read this little bunnies story:

Rabbit Rehome - Adopt a unwanted bunny from a rescue centre


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

That is just so so sad!


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

I do think the "adoption" section encourages people to buy on a whim, and without accepting the full responsibility.

Its all to easy to buy a pet, then return it if it fails to live up to expectations, or the owner gets bored.

I dont think they should be allowed to put their unsold animals into there either.

I got Norbert from the [email protected] adoption bit, and i only paid £10 for him. They say the money goes to charity, but im really not convinced.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

awww poor little princess, hopefully a nice home for her soon,


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

I so wish I could take her but I don't live anywhere near.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Looks like she is reserved already!!! A lady is adopting another special needs bun from the same rescue, she adopts diasbled/elderly buns and has a fabulous home for them, she has offered her a home too


----------



## Pampered pets (Jun 20, 2009)

Aww that is so sad, i really dont like pets at home at all.

hope she finds a home soon.


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

oh thats such a sad story i hope she finds a loving owner very soon!


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

wow that was quick!!! good luck little princess x


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Aww thats good news now she has a chance at being happy


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Yep its been confirmed, i actually have a tear in m eye she will have a fantastic loving experienced home, im a sucker for a happy ending


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

crofty said:


> Yep its been confirmed, i actually have a tear in m eye she will have a fantastic loving experienced home, im a sucker for a happy ending


awww i got goose bumps too 
im told im a sucker for a sob story lol


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Ive seen a bunny i want


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Nonnie said:


> Ive seen a bunny i want


Where Nonnie? x


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

crofty said:


> Where Nonnie? x


On the rabbit rehome site.

I must not look at such places.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Nonnie said:


> On the rabbit rehome site.
> 
> I must not look at such places.


haha which one show me? I really shouldnt look either, its very tempting sometimes!!


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Rabbit Rehome - Adopt a unwanted bunny from a rescue centre

Im really loving the English buns.

EDIT: I like this little guy aswell..

http://www.rabbitrehome.org.uk/moreinfo.asp?RabID=14814


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

oh no,!! i must not look, i have 4 allready, i only ment to have 2, but someone knocked on my door and ask me to rehome there two,  so i must not look at any more,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,well maybe just a quick look,


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

awww big hugs for BP and mopsy too!


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Nonnie said:


> Rabbit Rehome - Adopt a unwanted bunny from a rescue centre
> 
> Im really loving the English buns.
> 
> ...


ooooooo yes those are pretty!!!


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

umber said:


> awww big hugs for BP and mopsy too!


lol I just realised I replied this in teh wrong post DOH!


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

umber said:


> lol I just realised I replied this in teh wrong post DOH!


i noticed but didnt want to embarress you lol


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

frags said:


> i noticed but didnt want to embarress you lol


its coz my mind is else where .... measuring the garden, researching hutches, thinking of how to persuade Sameer about lillys kit lol! Im a complete scatter brain right now!


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

umber said:


> its coz my mind is else where .... measuring the garden, researching hutches, thinking of how to persuade Sameer about lillys kit lol! Im a complete scatter brain right now!


sexual favours usually help with the convincing


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

frags said:


> sexual favours usually help with the convincing


hmy:hmy:hmy::blush2::blush2::blush2::blushing::blushing:


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

umber said:


> hmy:hmy:hmy::blush2::blush2::blush2::blushing::blushing:


ha ha ha dont act all innocent on me umber!! you have a child and TTC remember


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

frags said:


> ha ha ha dont act all innocent on me umber!! you have a child and TTC remember


hmy: :blush2: hmy: :blush2: :blushing:  hmy: :blushing:  hmy: :blush2:  :blushing: hmy: :blush2: :blushing:  :blush2:


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

frags said:


> sexual favours usually help with the convincing


Frags you little rascal!!!! lol


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

crofty said:


> Frags you little rascal!!!! lol


well it must work as i have 4 buns and 4 children


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

frags said:


> well it must work as i have 4 buns and 4 children


hahahahahahahahaaaaaaaaa!


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

frags said:


> well it must work as i have 4 buns and 4 children


Haha I have four buns, 2 cats, 1 hamster and no children


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

crofty said:


> Haha I have four buns, 2 cats, 1 hamster and no children


oh your just careful


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

frags said:


> oh your just careful


hell yeh imagine how many children id have


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Nonnie said:


> Rabbit Rehome - Adopt a unwanted bunny from a rescue centre
> 
> Im really loving the English buns.
> 
> ...


Go for it Nonnie, i must admit i love the english buns too, there is something about them!


----------



## Pampered pets (Jun 20, 2009)

Aww im so pleased she has a home, thats great.

Those english ones are gorgous, such a shame one has been waiting for six months.


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

Personaly I don't believe most the animals in the adoption centre got handed back into the store. I think most of them are 'too old to sell' so they make up a sad story and stick them in the adoption centre. I was at Acorn Pets today they don't have an adoption centre but they had the most gorgeous lop eared bunny. It's ears were so long and I loved the colour of it. Was so tempting. I really have to stop going into places like Pets at Home on my own because one day I'll end up bringing one of them home..


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

CheekoAndCo said:


> Personaly I don't believe most the animals in the adoption centre got handed back into the store. I think most of them are 'too old to sell' so they make up a sad story and stick them in the adoption centre. I was at Acorn Pets today they don't have an adoption centre but they had the most gorgeous lop eared bunny. It's ears were so long and I loved the colour of it. Was so tempting. I really have to stop going into places like Pets at Home on my own because one day I'll end up bringing one of them home..


You are exactly like me... I go there to get bits and pieces and the amount of times I hold myself from walking out with a lovely bundle of love is crazy! The good thing is I always say to myself...do I have the means (hutch, funds etc) to look after it properly and obviously at the moment in time I dont so I then tell myself im being selfish and leave!


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

CheekoAndCo said:


> Personaly I don't believe most the animals in the adoption centre got handed back into the store. I think most of them are 'too old to sell' so they make up a sad story and stick them in the adoption centre. I was at Acorn Pets today they don't have an adoption centre but they had the most gorgeous lop eared bunny. It's ears were so long and I loved the colour of it. Was so tempting. I really have to stop going into places like Pets at Home on my own because one day I'll end up bringing one of them home..


Its both, loads of does are handed back labelled aggressive because they are un-neutered, there was one in winchester that had been there for months, i felt sorry for her so made a deal with PAH and found her a home, she is spayed now and an absolutely lovely bun.


----------

